

You're Wasting Your 10,000 Hours - cdl
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidburkus/2013/09/25/are-you-wasting-your-10000-hours/

======
Dewie
I am skeptical of the 10,000 hour rule (some people here seem to have bought
it hook and sinker, for some reason). Independent of that, I've come to
believe that when practicing instruments, I should do it in a very deliberate
and concentrated matter. I don't get better from playing the same old songs, I
get better from practicing each movement very deliberately and with great
care.

